# Tortoise and Neuroplasticity



## Patjava30 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've had a neat thought that I think merits some expert conversation. I saw a post of a cute russian tort sleeping, pretty cute, in the picture the individual who posted makes comment about her choice of substrates, coconut coir and repti-bark, which I use also she comments that she keeps the bark because her tort "likes" it. My tort was given to me with the bark, I realized it's not the ideal substrate so I changed it, bark on the bottom to help with air flow and coir on top. My tort went through the tank and brought all the bark to the surface and almost exclusively likes to rest/sleep on the bark now, even though he still has a bark/coir mix. 
I'm not asking for help with this, he is a grown tort and can make his own choices. What I'm asking is why he chose to do this? Is it because this bark is what he's used to? All the torts I've seen in the dreaded pet store are kept on bark. So is this a neuroplastic response for my tort? Are torts and other reptiles capable of this higher brain function? As a person with a heavy psychology background I'm thinking I've found some really great PhD research for myself haha. What are everyone's thoughts? 
Thanks Patrick.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, Patrick. I'm May. Great questions! I'm absolutely certain that tortoises do possess higher cognitive function than we think/assume they do. 

Have you seen this research? http://m.livescience.com/47155-tortoise-touchscreen-learning.html

Also google "clicker training for reptiles." Zoos train monitor lizards and giant tortoises to respond to basic cues, so they can move themselves between different locations, without going thru the stress of being wrangled. 

As for your tortoise's behaviour that's really interesting. I wonder if all torts raised in bark will do the same. But it could also be that the bark provides a bit of air space between his body and moisture. 

I have 2 Hermann's tortoises that were raised on 2" of bone-dry bark, in a glass tank. I just got them last yr and their enclosures have 5-6" of topsoil-peat mix substrate. I've noticed that too much moisture is not very comfortable for them and they'll seek the drier areas in to sleep. 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 13, 2014)

PS: you got me curious. I'll have to try adding bark to my torts' enclosures.  

Also forgot to mention I'm going to try clicker training with my torts. 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Patjava30 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I'm going to do some research


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2014)

I think you ought to consider that this was not done intentionally. With most any collection of objects, like coir and bark, movement and activity will cause the larger particles to migrate to the surface and the smaller particles to migrate to the bottom. Think of the crumbs in the bottom of a bag of cereal or potato chips.

And orchid bark is an ideal substrate. Its my preferred choice for many species and ages.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 14, 2014)

I was going to suggest the same thing as Tom, that is was unintentional. The potato chip example was excellent.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 15, 2014)

Patjava30 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm going to do some research



No worries, Patrick. Let me know what you find. And if you ever come across any abstracts for academic papers you can't access, let me know and I'll see what I can dig up for you. 

Are you just interested in animal cognition in general, like me, or do you have a professional background? 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Patjava30 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a semi-professional background. I interned in a cognitive psych lab at a SUNY Albany and recently got a tort and that's sparked an interest. Thanks for your help I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 15, 2014)

Patjava30 said:


> I have a semi-professional background. I interned in a cognitive psych lab at a SUNY Albany and recently got a tort and that's sparked an interest. Thanks for your help I really appreciate it!



You're welcome. Good luck with your research. 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

